
Facebook releases ResNeXt for image classification and object detection - jimarcey
https://github.com/facebookresearch/ResNeXt
======
thansharp
The main person behind Microsoft's award winning ResNet, Kaiming He, left for
Facebook AI research last year. This work looks like it builds upon the
previous work done on Residual Networks (ResNet).

------
2bitencryption
fun fact: if you inspect the properties of images hosted on facebook, you can
see an html attribute for tags that Facebook has determined are in the photo
(like "two people smiling," "pool", "outdoor party", "dog", etc).

As far as I know this isn't used for any user-facing features (yet), but it's
there.

~~~
amelius
It doesn't seem to be really accurate. E.g., for a cartoon it says: "Image may
contain: text".

~~~
gwern
Most of the image datasets are exclusively photo-based. (Definitely no anime
in ImageNet, MSCOCO, SVHN, CIFAR etc.) I've noticed that many computer vision
tools seem to do worse on drawings or cartoons. The other day I was putting
together a dataset of anime headshots to try to generate them with WGAN, and
needed to crop images down to just the faces; the usual OpenCV tools failed
utterly, and I had to use an anime-specific face detection library.

------
augustt
Does this do object detection as the title suggests? From the README, it seems
like it only does classification.

------
vrbelli
Does anyone know what is the current state of 3D object recognition using
Shapenet for example? I imagine there must be progress on this in the AR
industry.

------
deepnotderp
Awesome, I've tried to reproduce this paper's results to no avail, and had
similar reports from other redditors.

